# My First Crush



## Trila (May 5, 2022)

My first crush was the boy who lived across the street.   I was what....4 maybe 5 years old?  Even though he wanted nothing to do with me, I just knew that we were going to get married some day! LOL

Both of our Mom's were stay at home Mom's who were friends.  So every day, either he would be at my house or I would be at his house while our Mom's visited.

Eventually we went to different grade schools, but that didn't stop me!  After school we would hang out with the same group of friends.   And no matter how much he told me to leave him alone, I continued to shower him with attention!  I look back at that time, and I feel so sorry for him!  I pestered him relentlessly!  That poor guy!

I don't remember how many years I tormented him, but I think that I was about 8 years old when I saw him with another girl and my heart was broken. . After that, I finally left him alone.  We did go to high school together, but most of our contact was just a "hello" as we past in the hallways.

Many years later, when I opened my FB account, I looked up a lot of old friends who I had lost contact with...and he was one of those who I was able to find.  I was thrilled to see that he was a police officer.  As far back as I can remember, he always wanted to be a cop....I was very happy for him!  I thought of sending him a message, but since "Trila" is not my real name, I knew that he wouldn't know who the message was from.

Fast forward to Dec 2021.  I started reminiscing about some of my friends in high school who I had drifted away from after graduation when "life" happened.  That is when I opened another FB account, this time using my (real) maiden name.  So many old friends contacted me....it was great!   I found everyone who I was hoping to find, except for one girlfriend.  Once I reconnected with my old friends, guess who's name came up?  Yep!  My first crush!

I sent him a friend request, and he sent me a message asking "Are you stalking me?". I almost fell off my chair, laughing....I guess he remembered me very well!!! 

Since then, we have talked on and off.  He asked about .  When I told him that we had gotten married, he sent  a friend request, too.

As it turns out, he is retired from the police force.  Now he is an actor, and he has been in a lot of popular tv shows, movies and commercials!  He has been in Netflix commercials, Chicago Fire, Chicago PD, White Collar, and many more!

Here are just a few shots from his acting career.....


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2022)

What a lovely story @Trila !   Wow, you have good taste in men.     An ex-cop and he's now an actor.  Hope you get to meet him someday.  

I wonder how many of us have a story to tell ... about _*stalking*_?   My story is boring. Come to think of it, I did post it here ~ somewhere when I first joined.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 5, 2022)

Thank you for sharing that spell binding story of yours! I too had a neighborhood sweetheart, but it was mutual.  The rest of my story is different. We both went to the same schools through high school. I drifted into the music/hippie crowd, and she had pretty strict parents. The twist came when I wanted to court her when she went to college, she was now the hippie chick and I was a born again Christian! I just heard about her from some neighbors she lived near, and it shocked me so much I never looked back. She eventually married and became a nurse. 

I have seen your friend acting . I liked him.


----------



## Trila (May 5, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Thank you for sharing that spell binding story of yours! I too had a neighborhood sweetheart, but it was mutual.  The rest of my story is different. We both went to the same schools through high school. I drifted into the music/hippie crowd, and she had pretty strict parents. The twist came when I wanted to court her when she went to college, she was now the hippie chick and I was a born again Christian! I just heard about her from some neighbors she lived near, and it shocked me so much I never looked back. She eventually married and became a nurse.
> 
> I have seen your friend acting . I liked him.


I had a feeling that there might be some who recognize him.  Surprisingly, I have never watched any of the shows that he was in!  I'm not really into crime drama shows. 

Recently, we started watching an old show called White Collar....and I was sure that I had seen him.  Last night I sent him a text, and sure enough, he said that it was him.  He also sent me a Doritos commercial that he was in, along with the Netflix one that I couldn't find.  Here is the Netflix.  It has 2 different endings.  My friend is the burglar......





So now, it is 40 years since we were kids, and we live 600 miles apart.  We have each had our own lives, and once again we are friends.  Mostly we share a laugh on FB or on messenger....and this time I'm not chasing him!


----------



## Alligatorob (May 6, 2022)

Nice story, thanks for it.


Trila said:


> My *Frist* Crush


Turns out frist is a word:

_A certain space or period of time; respite.  https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/frist_

Kind of fits...


----------



## Buckeye (May 6, 2022)

My first crush was Reva, when I was in 2nd grade, and she was in 1st.  Totally unrequited!  We did end up going to high school together and had one date that confirmed it was still unrequited...

And this thread prompted me to get out my high school year books to take a look at her.  Yep, she was a cutie.

Sadly, she passed away as a very young woman.


----------

